# Where are they now?



## RJS (Feb 11, 2009)

I have always said that if Hillary Clinton was serious about becoming President she should not have taken the offer for Secretary of State.  I have felt that the only reason Obama did this was to sideline her.  Lets see how it plays out...

http://thehill.com/dick-morris/hillarys-incredible-shrinking-role-2009-02-09.html


----------



## KD5NM (Feb 11, 2009)

It's still a little early in the game to be making predictions but I think she may surprise a lot of people and do a pretty good job. I don't think she will be the "Yes Man/Girl) that Condi was. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 11, 2009)

well history repeats is self.  Back in 1824 J.Q. Adams, Andrew Jackson and Henry Clay were in a 3 way race for President winner to be determined by the House of Reps. because no one go the majority of votes needed to win.  Adams and Clay made a deal for Clay to drop out throw his support for Adams.  After Adams beat Jackson, Clay was name Sect. of State...  sound familar???  4 years later Jackson soundly defeated Adams and became President


----------



## RJS (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice history lesson!  I didn't know that.  Wasn't JQ Adams in the Anti-Masonic Party?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2009)

No matter how you feel about Obama, he's a brilliant politician. It reminds me of the old saying "Keep your friends close, your enemies closer".


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think what bothers me the most is he can't look or doesnt look at the camera when he talks...I dont know why that bothers but it does


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 12, 2009)

RJS said:


> Nice history lesson!  I didn't know that.  Wasn't JQ Adams in the Anti-Masonic Party?


I don't think Adams was part of the Anti-Masonic Party.  Jackson was a Mason and was known to  "promote" it.  The Anti-masonic party in 1828 tried to get Henry Clay (another Brother) to denounce the Order and run on the Anti-masonic party ticket which he refused to do.  The anti-masonic party actually was the first party to start holding political conventions which the other parties stated having after they saw how effective they were.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2009)

nick1368 said:


> I think what bothers me the most is he can't look or doesnt look at the camera when he talks...I dont know why that bothers but it does



The reason he never looks at the camera is because everything he says is scripted. The teleprompters are always on either side of him so he's constantly going left right. Yeah, it annoys me too.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 12, 2009)

yea but the teleprompters are sit up that if he looked straight ahead he should be about to see it our of his perifial (sp?) vision... but you are right they are scripted..very well scripted matter of fact.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2009)

or is it because he wont make eye contact for fear people will see through him?  :|


----------



## gortex6 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to take my tax return money and buy myself a new gun.... and maybe another bible for good measure.


----------

